# German Citizenship



## sarwankumar (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, i am Sarwan from Asia. Now i am in London. I came to uk in 2009 and completed my MBA in 2011. My visa status is PSW means post study work visa, it allows me to work in uk for two years (till august 2013) and at present i am working in a superstore as a customer assistant. However my girlfriend is german and now she is in germany. We are planning marriage very soon but my visa is going to expire in aug 2013. And i don't have any more option to extend visa in uk. In this situation if we get married, will i be able to get Germany citizenship. If not what i need to do to get the germany citizenship. Please give some ideas. Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sarwankumar said:


> Hi, i am Sarwan from Asia. Now i am in London. I came to uk in 2009 and completed my MBA in 2011. My visa status is PSW means post study work visa, it allows me to work in uk for two years (till august 2013) and at present i am working in a superstore as a customer assistant. However my girlfriend is german and now she is in germany. We are planning marriage very soon but my visa is going to expire in aug 2013. And i don't have any more option to extend visa in uk. In this situation if we get married, will i be able to get Germany citizenship. If not what i need to do to get the germany citizenship. Please give some ideas. Thanks


You do not automatically receive German citizenship by marrying a German national.

There is a possibility of an accellerated route to citizenship, though.

You will need to have been legally resident in Germany for at least three years (normally eight years) and have to have been married to your German spouse for at least two years.

You will need to work full time with a permanent work contract without relying on benefits to cover the cost of living for your family.

You need to pass both the German language and the citizenship test.

In most cases you will also be asked to renounce your original nationality.


Please note that you also need to show basic German language skills to be issued a spouse visa in the first place. It might actually be easier if your German wife-to-be joins you in the UK.


----------



## sarwankumar (Aug 9, 2012)

*Germany Citizenship*

Thank you ALKB for the reply. If my wife come with me after getting marriage, can i apply to the UKBA for Indifinate Leave to Remain (ILR). And how long do we need to stay together to apply citizenship or ILR. Thank you.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sarwankumar said:


> Thank you ALKB for the reply. If my wife come with me after getting marriage, can i apply to the UKBA for Indifinate Leave to Remain (ILR). And how long do we need to stay together to apply citizenship or ILR. Thank you.


I do not know whether your time under Tier 4 and PSW would be counted - you might want to ask this in the UK forum.

In any case, you could apply for a residence card (validity 5 years) as the family member of an EEA national, which gives you the right to live and work in the UK as long as you live together with your EEA spouse and the relationship subsists. After those five years you could apply for ILR.


----------

